# TDI or Delta Society?



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in the process of training Kodee to become a therapy dog. I have the Pet Partners Program book from The Delta Society (I had to order/pay for it). I also requested info from Therapy Dogs Int'l. All they sent was a little flyer with the testing requirements on it. That's fine, but I am trying to decide which organization might be the best to join? I kind of have the impression from some of the threads I've seen on different boards, that The Delta Society registrated dogs are the most widely accepted at hospitals, etc. But don't know if this is true? Is one organization better, more picky, more difficult to join? The tests look about the same from what I've received.

Which organization is the best and why? Or are they about the same?


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Check and see what area the different groups cover. Neither of these groups did visits in my area so I ended up going with a group called pets on wheels We have a great time. That was the deciding factor for me. Hope this helps a little


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

check out TDI, this is TDInc, not TDInt they have always been most helpful with questions I have and they dont charge you if you request written information

http://therapydogs.com/


----------



## sergekel (Mar 26, 2005)

Delta won't take your dog if your dog has evey had any kind of SchH or other sort of bitework training. TDI doesn't say on their materials, might be a don't-ask-don't-tell sort of thing. 

So if your dog has ever had any sort of bitework, this may be a consideration for you.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We certified a couple of our SchH dogs through TDI several years ago. They knew the dogs were already SchH titled, and the evaluators really weren't happy about the whole thing, to the point where they were looking for an excuse to fail our dogs. But there wasn't anything in TDIs rules that prohibited SchH or otherwise bite trained dogs, and since our SchH dogs aced the test, they got their TDI certification... much to the evaluator's dismay!









So unless TDI has changed their rules since then (about 4 years ago), dogs with bitework training can certify. Delta will not certify any dog with any sort of bitework training.


----------



## justmeuc (Aug 27, 2007)

One of the founders of TDI was involved in SchH. When I have done my dogs the evaluators were very open and positive to SchH dogs so it may be an area thing.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I second Kenk - try TDI Inc for a better experience and help.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Well, our Arabelle recently received her badge and TDI ID from Therapy Dogs International.
She is 24 months old and she has been in training for this for the past 21 months. Now, your dog can be tested without training as long as it is over 12 months of age. It's not any easy evaluation and my guess is that there are not many dogs that would pass without training. I have to admit that I did little research on the whole idea of therapy. We asked many of our fellow breeders and trainers as to which therapy group was the "best" (for lack of a better term). The consensus was TDI.
Aside from programs in medical facilities TDI also offers reading programs in schools for challenged students.
Ara and I have been visiting an area nursing/rehab center and will soon be involved in the reading programs in three area schools.

I'll be happy to answer whatever questions but the TDI website is very helpful.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so glad to see this information. I have just about decided that I would like to take Jackson through training to be a therapy dog.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I am glad I came here as well. I have a foster I will be adopting and working with to be a therapy dog, and have had many questions myself! We have a local group as well, Sunshine Friends Pet THerapy. Can a dog be registered with a group such as TDI and also a local group?


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Danni, most local groups use a national registrar (TDI, TDI, Inc or Delta) as their testor and insurer. So you would be with the local group, but registered by one of the national goups (depending on which one they choose.) Registering just means they tested the dog but have no part in their training.

Sunshine Friends may have their own classes for their dogs, then give them a test date with TDI, etc, or they may accept classes/testing you already took. Or they could have their own program and insurance.

If you give them a call I am sure they would be happy to talk to you and even give you some handouts so you know what to expect.

Some groups certify teams and do their own testing and have their own insurance. That is not as common since it takes a lot experienced people to do the training and testing and the group must carry liability insurance for all the dogs during the visits.

Hope this helps.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

> Quote:From the TDI Associate Member's Guide - - - _TDI Associate members are not permitted to have any of their dogs registered with any other type of Therapy Dog-related visitation Program or Organization other than TDI._
> This policy is based on a recent Board of Directors decision prompted by insurance coverage issues. Additionally our organization has struggled with a growing concern that multiple certifications and affiliations serves only to blur the distinction between agencies and their specific rules and regulations.


I hope this is of some help.

I can tell you this. Since my post back in April we have applied for volunteer status with the three major hospitals in the city of Albany. It ain't easy. The process is very similar to applying for a job!! If you are applying for a volunteer therapy dog position you will only be allowed into their volunteer program if you are TDI.

I am quickly learning that this is taken much more seriously than I could have imagined when I started. It's a lot of responsibility for you and your dog.


----------

